# Dper's = Starseeds



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

.


----------



## dragonhat (Oct 5, 2009)

Ellatree said:


> you are a starseeded soul. Yep you are!!! ET souls ... with an altereation of consciousness (dp). Here to aid humanity , earth, and yourselves into higher dimensional awareness (the shift of the ages).


I think there are several ways this can be viewed... 1) delusions of grandeur 2) overactive imagination and creative thinking 3) an allegory, or parable, or whatever.

Or possibly its someone with DP/DR who is taking a cue from L. Ron Hubbard and trying to start a new religion to get rich.

Either way... I don't think I'm a soul from another planet sent here to help humanity. I think I'm just a person with a lot of emotional scars, and part of my brain shut down as a coping/defense mechanism.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

dragonhat said:


> I think there are several ways this can be viewed... 1) delusions of grandeur 2) overactive imagination and creative thinking 3) an allegory, or parable, or whatever.
> 
> Or possibly its someone with DP/DR who is taking a cue from L. Ron Hubbard and trying to start a new religion to get rich.
> 
> Either way... I don't think I'm a soul from another planet sent here to help humanity. I think I'm just a person with a lot of emotional scars, and part of my brain shut down as a coping/defense mechanism.


 AMEN!!! I certainly don't feel enlightened. I feel messed up and terrified. I am pretty sure that enlightenment is supposed to be pleasurable. It's hard for anything to be pleasurable when my reality shifts 5 times a day and I don't know who I am. I also don't see how people who cannot leave home or interact with others because of the sheer terror that happens inside of them, when they try, could be there to help anyone. We cannot even help ourselves.


----------



## codeblue213 (Feb 15, 2010)

You know, this is a load of crap. Are you sure you even have DP? To come here and tell myself and others who are REAL ill this delusional nonsense is not needed. We need to ground ourselves back to the Earth and get a hold of the reality we all used to love before all of this, not have our heads in the clouds.


----------



## junglegirlrawrr (Apr 8, 2010)

Ellatree said:


> you are a starseeded soul. Yep you are!!! ET souls ... with an altereation of consciousness (dp). Here to aid humanity , earth, and yourselves into higher dimensional awareness (the shift of the ages).


yea some of us are too bitter about our dp to aid humanity...actually some of us are seeking aid from humanity...not saying your not on to something,but please come with something besides a lousy video if you want people to take you seriously


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2010)

It looks like this was the correct section, seeing as it's looking like a debate and all. I don't think I'm an alien spirit. I feel like if anything I'm an old soul and have been on Earth for a long time before now, reincarnating.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

Ellatree said:


> You are all entitled to your opinions
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think that this material is best viewed as a metaphor for the idea that we have DP indirectly because our modern society is sick and greedy and selfish and those kind of things.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2010)

.


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

this is scientology crap, istn't it?


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2010)

.


----------

